# Expats in northern Spain



## Baklavaa (Apr 30, 2015)

Hola
I am attracted to the green and beautiful nature of northern Spain.
I would like to find a town where there is a reasonable active expat community. An over 40s expat community. 
I myself am in my 50s and a solo female expat from Australia. I am presently working in Logroño but miss the ocean air and also my expat friends here are all in their early 20s being employed as Auxuliares. Of course I have Spanish friends but I feel like I am always the outsider. 
Anyway be grateful if anyone can suggest or recommend a suitable town on the coast or not far from it. 
Look forward to hearing your thoughts
Thank you


----------



## omg spain (Dec 7, 2015)

Baklavaa said:


> Hola
> I am attracted to the green and beautiful nature of northern Spain.
> I would like to find a town where there is a reasonable active expat community. An over 40s expat community.
> I myself am in my 50s and a solo female expat from Australia. I am presently working in Logroño but miss the ocean air and also my expat friends here are all in their early 20s being employed as Auxuliares. Of course I have Spanish friends but I feel like I am always the outsider.
> ...


You should come to Torrevieja. They're all in their 70's & 80's here. The retirement capital of expat Spain. It's like Miami


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

omg spain said:


> You should come to Torrevieja. They're all in their 70's & 80's here. The retirement capital of expat Spain. It's like Miami


... but little or no greenery. Way to bare and brown for me.


----------



## Baklavaa (Apr 30, 2015)

No thank you, as I said I'm looking at coastal towns of northern Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some threads that talk about northern Spain - not exactly what you're looking for, but might give you some ideas
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html


----------



## Baklavaa (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you for that.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Baklavaa, I don't know of any expat communities in northern Spain, but I relate to what you say about feeling like an outsider with Spanish friends. It really hit me recently, and what I did was join some English groups. Perhaps that's something you can consider when you're looking to move - to find out if there are English clubs in the town that you can join. You can find them online. Another thing you can do is research the town online, and you can often find out the immigrant population, which is what I did before moving to Malaga. There aren't a lot of English people here, but enough for me. I hope that helps.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I spent some time in Santiago earlier this year and didn't notice any groups of expats, but I wasn't looking for them, either. I have a cultural connection with Spain so feel right at home with Spaniards. Which reminds me of what one of my friends said to me, in all seriousness, that British people retire to southern Spain and get sunburnt like red lobsters, except for their feet. They always leave their socks on so their feet are always lily white. 
I sure noticed a lot of tourists, though, with British tourists seeming to favor the _paradores_.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> Which reminds me of what one of my friends said to me, in all seriousness, that British people retire to southern Spain and get sunburnt like red lobsters, except for their feet. They always leave their socks on so their feet are always lily white.


You are out of touch!
I think British people now stay in Magaluf and go to the pool via their balconies.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

It was not I who said it, it was said by a Spaniard who is a dear friend of mine. I always wondered about it myself, but she said it with such conviction.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

más chueco que la fayuca said:


> It was not I who said it, it was said by a Spaniard who is a dear friend of mine. I always wondered about it myself, but she said it with such conviction.


Well I suppose she must be aware that it is well known that the Spanish sleep away the afternoons and are corrupt!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Are you in a bad mood Pesky?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Baklavaa said:


> Hola
> I am attracted to the green and beautiful nature of northern Spain.
> I would like to find a town where there is a reasonable active expat community. An over 40s expat community.
> I myself am in my 50s and a solo female expat from Australia. I am presently working in Logroño but miss the ocean air and also my expat friends here are all in their early 20s being employed as Auxuliares. Of course I have Spanish friends but I feel like I am always the outsider.
> ...


Getting back to Baklavaa original points, yes Northern Spain is a green a pleasent land
particularly in my Principality of Asturias. In fact in Asturias you will also find a number
of attractive seaside towns along the coast. Of course life revolves around the 3 cities
of Asturias, namely Aviles ( very much a work a day town and although prettied up
in recent years, is still somewhat industrialised what with the Steel industry and the
port ), Gijon a nice attractive city by the sea and Oviedo that's about 25 to 30 kms 
inland and has a more stately attractive achitecture - that befits the regional capital of
Asturias but plenty of city shops and cafe / restaurants to suit all tastes.

Although English speaking Expats are somewhat thin on the ground in Asturias - you
will tend to find them in any one of the 3 cities. Although unlike the south where
most of them are retired or early retired or just over here for an ultra long holiday
- here you will tend to find more in the way of working Expats.

As for suitable towns or seaside villages on the coast. Well your spoilt for choice.
Starting with the beautiful Lastres ( made famous by the Spanish TV comedy
series, Doctor Mateo ) *Bring back Doctor Mateo !!* in the east to Luanco and
then San Juan del Arena ( reminds me of Dartmouth in Devon ) in the middle and then
as you look further west, there are a number of picturesque harbours and
attractive seaside towns along the coast. to choose from like Luarca, Santa Marina, etc, etc.

In case your wondering who Doctor Mateo is, see the video below, although I'm sure 
your more familiar with he's English cousin, Doc Martin. Lol.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I admit that I live in southern Spain and often sleep with my socks on.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Are you in a bad mood Pesky?


Not at all, but I do find phrases that begin with "British people..." and that are preceeded with the phrase "In all seriousness", uhmm, let's say disturbing to say the least.
If you know anything about me you'll know that both my husband and daughter are Spanish, and that I have far more Spanish relations than British, so remarks like the ones in my previous post are very likely to be more of a joke than anything else. Anyway, what I was trying to do was to show that there's no way a remark about "The British" or "The Spanish" is to be taken seriously at all 

I think we need to get
:focus:


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Pesky, no jokes, you and I agree.

If the OP does land in Galicia or even Asturias I believe, he will have the opportunity to hear a beautiful regional minority language from the lusosphere. I didn't realize that much daily business at the University of Santiago is conducted in said language. Which reminds me, I have an exam in the mainstream lusophone language in the new year, for which I am woefully unprepared.


----------

